# Is this the B9 interior?



## maTTQ (Feb 4, 2012)

No need to click the link if you've already seen the Cubic Telecom Partnership article. I'm referencing the photo in that story.

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/audi-and-cubic-telecom-begin-strategic-partnership/

If so, I'm glad I'm waiting. Me like! I spy the TT's virtual cockpit behind the wheel AND the S3's hideaway screen up top. Best of both.

maTT


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

maTTQ said:


> No need to click the link if you've already seen the Cubic Telecom Partnership article. I'm referencing the photo in that story.
> 
> http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/audi-and-cubic-telecom-begin-strategic-partnership/
> 
> ...


It's a render, but it's based on the B9 interior that we've already seen, so yes, mostly.


----------



## geokend (Feb 16, 2015)

maTTQ said:


> No need to click the link if you've already seen the Cubic Telecom Partnership article. I'm referencing the photo in that story.
> 
> http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/audi-and-cubic-telecom-begin-strategic-partnership/
> 
> ...


I ordered a 2015 S4 6MT late Jan based on the design direction I could see with the other models. This and the external renders haven't surprised me - I hate the look and am very glad I jumped now rather than waited.

Pick up the new wheels on Tuesday after a 3 1/2 month wait.


----------

